
Tom Scott makes an honest VPN commercial [video] - filleokus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDQEoe6ZWY
======
aussiegreenie
Considering about 1/2 the VPN companies are owned by the Chinese, they are
fronts for the Chinese government.

~~~
colejohnson66
Not that you’re wrong, but I’ve never heard this before. Source?

